# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMOwned is doing nothing but ruining exploits for everyone.

## Lazzy

MMOwned needs to retire there is no secret that blizzard and everyone else more then likely comes on here and figures out every exploit. It's got to the point to where every cool 
and useful exploit or bug is being hot fixed within a day. I'm pretty tired of people figuring out exploits then people coming on here leaching and blurting them out to everyone then boom hot fixed.

Just get rid of this site already before people go and ruin anything else people figure out from hard work and exploring.

----------


## Teh Megazord

Welcome to the world, if it didn't happen here it would happen elsewhere, get over it.

EDIT- and there is plenty more on this website than exploits.

----------


## Lazzy

That's the dumbest crap i've ever read I used the hunter agility/str exploit for along time telling my friends and people i knew wouldn't blurt it out. Then one day i come on THIS site and read OMG TWINKS CAN USE HUNTER BUFF TO WIN DUELS YAY. Boom hot fixed. 

Stupid. Remove this godforsaken site they let any retard post on it and ruin it for everyone else.

----------


## Ket

Damn you're right, how do I delete this forum?

----------


## Teh Megazord

You just went full retard.

lol'd btw Ket XD

----------


## Lazzy

And my point exactly you both are prolly leachers.

----------


## shadowsx

> And my point exactly you both are prolly leachers.


Actually, they are a Admin and a contributor.

----------


## Lazzy

Nice so they contribute to the reason everything is being hot fixed even better!!!

----------


## Maisteri

> And my point exactly you both are prolly leachers.




Sure smells like trolling..  :Smile:

----------


## Terrorblade

Anyone else find it funny that a leecher is posting this?
Also b4 u hate on me my contributor rank was earned through emulation crap.

----------


## Lazzy

Even if i was a leecher ( which im not ) why the hell would i tell you to stop posting exploits? That doesn't even for one second make any sense what so ever. Did you ever stop and use your brain and think about that?

----------


## Terrorblade

> Even if i was a leecher ( which im not ) why the hell would i tell you to stop posting exploits? That doesn't even for one second make any sense what so ever. Did you ever stop and use your brain and think about that?


Your rank and reputation says otherwise.

----------


## Lazzy

Really? You guys putting the rank "lazzy leecher" next to my name qualify me as a leecher? Me posting in the rogue AFKing pick pocket spot i was using before it was ever posted on this site that my friend redirected me to after it got hot fixed because of this site qualifys me as a leecher? The only thing i've EVER used off this site is a model swap which was being asked for people to test. I'll wait and keep letting you try to figure out how i qualify as a leecher.

Let's see the best you can come up with.

----------


## Terrorblade

You are a leecher by contributing nothing to the site.

----------


## shadowsx

sums it up, if you don't contribute, your a leecher. 

all your 12 posts are either trolling in this thread or asking for help

----------


## Lazzy

Rofl, do you even know what a leecher is? I use nothing off this site. I just know every exploit I find gets fixed once it's been posted on here. The one thing i tried to use was model swap and he was asking for testers so no that's not leeching. Learn what leeching means then come back at me.

----------


## shadowsx

"testers" usually leave feedback.

You did not. thus your leeching the model edit.

----------


## Lazzy

Sorry, couldn't get far enough into his program to leave back any constructive information to tell him that's not leeching my friend. Go learn it.

----------


## shadowsx

Ok then, contribute something and you won't be marked as a leecher no more.

----------


## Lazzy

lol, I could careless if you mark me as a leecher. like I posted earlier if I'm a leecher why would i come on here saying remove this godforsaken website before you ruin the rest of the exploits?

----------


## Teh Megazord

Alright guys stop feeding the troll he is going to get fat :3

----------


## Dibes

> Alright guys stop feeding the troll he is going to get fat :3


I stared at your signature for like 15 minutes O.o i love it. ANYWAY Lazzy. = Fail. End of story. Lock time for the thread????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Doom

-sigh- feed em more

----------


## KuRIoS

learn what idiot means.. Yeah of course we will shut down the site because one, insignifficant, member is annoyed.. NOT
You know what? Stop visiting and we have lost one member, meaning we are one member closer to shutting down.. 
/closed

----------

